# Throttle Body



## cathyadsgainc

Can you help me with "throttle body" a part of the fuel injection system of an automobile?

Many thanks!  You are all so helpful.

Cathy Abramson


----------



## smendoza

Cuerpo de aceleración

Saludos


----------



## tazx

Puede ser también:

"cuerpo de mariposas"

"admisión" (más general)

Un saludo


----------



## smendoza

¿mariposas? ¿que tienen que ver las mariposas? o a qué tipo de mariposas te refieres


----------



## cathyadsgainc

Thank you.  The dictionary had it translated as valvula de strangulacion or regulador.

Are there differences in meaning for these  phrases?


----------



## smendoza

Well, a "valvula de estrangulación" or a "regulador" are mainly used in hydraulics not in car engines. At least in México the name in the mechanic jargon is "Cuerpo de Aceleración" and is the one that came to substitute the carburator in a car engine

Rgds


----------



## cathyadsgainc

Thank you.  I am trying to translate "Throttle Body Service" within an advertisement for an auto repair shop.  So, I would say Cuerpo de Aceleración Servicio meaning the cleaning and maintenance of the throttle bore or body?

You are most kind to help me with this.

Cathy


----------



## smendoza

Mantenimiento al Cuerpo de Aceleración is better heard and means Throttle body maintenance, almost the same


----------



## cathyadsgainc

Ahh, many thanks.  I think this will help me.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## tazx

"Mariposa" y "vávula de mariposa" son muy comúnmente usados para referirse a un regulador consistente en una pletina que bascula sobre un eje central.
Muy a menudo corresponde con lo que en inglés se llama _throttle valve_.

Saludos


----------



## Peter P

Diccionario para Ingeniero, Louis A. Robb

_Throttle, s (auto) _válvula de estrangulación, mariposa, obturador de gasolina; _v_ estrangular, obturar.

_Throttle valve, _válvula de estrangulación, (C) válvula de cuello, _(loco) _regulador, _(auto) _mariposa, _(auto)_(M) papelote.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## cathyadsgainc

Thank you, Peter.  I appreciate your help.

Cathy


----------

